

A Tale of Customer Service : Apple vs Nokia - karthik_k
http://karthik.kastury.in/post/3967000281/a-tale-of-customer-service-apple-vs-nokia

======
karthik_k
Apple is in the business of making Customers Happy, while the rest of the
industry is in the business of making money. The past few years, have been
anything but indicative as to who is winning. If you are building a product
today, what you are really selling is the Customer Service, not the product in
itself.

Nokia, and the rest of the industry, please get in the business of keeping of
your users Happy, and not treat like them piece of shit. Apple needs some
serious competition.

~~~
Geee
Not to dismiss your point completely, but bulging batteries are usually always
replaced free of charge, even at Nokia. Secondly, water based damages aren't
covered at Apple either (there are moisture sensors which tell this). Apple
has also made some unhappy customers in the northern hemisphere caused by
voided warranty when products are used below freezing point.

